# Fiat Ducato cab blower/fan not working



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi
Anybody out there got any advice or help. We have a 2001 Fiat Ducato 14 2.8D panel van (Home Conversion) although we think the cab is generic. When we bought the van, the fan/blower for the cab was working perfectly, now when we operate the switch we only have a choice between all or nothing, great for blow drying ya hair and clearing the screen but we want our other fan speeds back i.e. positions marked 1, 2 & 3. 

We've checked the main fuses in the glove box and all's ok, are there any other fuses anywhere? (We dont have a handbook)

Could it be loose wires behind the switch? If so, how do I remove the panel with the switches on?

Are there seperate fan belts for the 3 speeds and the screen fan? If so, where the devil are these?

Or is it something else?

Any help or advice is gratefully received, Thanks


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I cant help with removal instructions, but I do know that usually, if you get "all or nothing" from a blower that the electrical resistor in the circuit is faulty. (It varies the power to the motor.) The resistor is usually either near to, or part of the switch itself. Sorry I cant be more precise, but I'm sure someone else will come along who might be !


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

you will find the resister screwed to the passenger side of the heater box you can just about reach the screws and get it out without any dismantling
relacement costs £47.00 from Fiat or get hold of snelly ,I think he found a replacment resister that could be soldered on to replace the blown one
Geo


----------



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

Geo said:


> you will find the resister screwed to the passenger side of the heater box you can just about reach the screws and get it out without any dismantling
> relacement costs £47.00 from Fiat or get hold of snelly ,I think he found a replacment resister that could be soldered on to replace the blown one
> Geo


Thanks, thats good info, just got one small point, where's the heater box and what's it look like? 
Is it definately the resister that has gone then?
Our van is left hand drive, will this make a difference as to which side the resister is located.'


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

I've had the same problem the wiring became loose I pulled the connector apart pushed it back in and has been ok since


----------



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

clipper said:


> I've had the same problem the wiring became loose I pulled the connector apart pushed it back in and has been ok since


How did you get access to the connector, if you took the panel from around the switches off, how did you do that?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply 
Stand outside your van and look to the centre under dash, the heater is the large black plastic box in the centre of your van hanging down from under the dash, as yours is left hand drive it may be on the other side I dont know for sure but I doubt it though, keeping it simple you will see a plug and some wires going to what looks like a 3 inch by 1.5 inch plastick blanking plate held by two screws, remove the plug and wires ,take out the two screws and pull out the plate ,and all will be revealed, nothing will fall off inside.
If you buy new it will be exactly what you have in your hand ,just re fit the new one ,Jobs done
Yes 99.9% certain thats your fault, 
Just for information taking apart the switch and surounding area is very very complicated even for the Mechanic,all heater cables and controls have to be dismantled and a lot of hidden screws and fiddly parts Dont go there
Geo


----------



## karld (Dec 24, 2016)

It seems this is a common fault and never been addressed by Fiat. I have a 2016 model and this problem has just started happening, will only work on 4.
occasionally it will just start working again but as soon as you alter the temperature setting it goas again.
We have had several fleets of the Ducato and all get the problem, its more a pain than a real issue in winter as you have to turn the radio up when its its on no4


----------

